# Dutch's wicked baked beans



## toby bryant (Nov 8, 2012)

Everyone raves about Dutch's beans, so I decided to try them today.  Bratwurst, peppers n onions, and Dutch's beans on my Kamado Kooker.








Here they are 2 hours later, time to eat.







The beans are very good, thanks Dutch!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdknb (Nov 8, 2012)

You are going to love those beans


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 8, 2012)

Those beans are awesome!  Great looking meal


----------



## smokedfisch (Nov 22, 2012)

New to this site. Can anyone direct me to this recipe?


----------



## toby bryant (Nov 22, 2012)

It is in the side dishes forums. Just type "dutch's wicked beans" into the search engine.  I am new too, so don't know to post the link. The beans are awesome, definitely worth looking up. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

